# 3,000 birds and 100,000 fish dead



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

i was just wondering if anyone has heard about this in the news yet? what do u make of it they are not really saying to much in the articles i have read. i dont believe that lightning can kill 3,000 birds unless it was one wicked lightning storm. heres the most recent article i have found where now 100,000 drum fish have turned up dead in a 20 mile stretch of the arkansas river. http://www.aolnews.com/2011/01/03/f...rkansas/?icid=maing|main5|dl1|sec1_lnk5|34367


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I don't buy the lightning theory for one second.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

yeah or the fireworks. no way its gonna take out 3,000 of them.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Saw the bird thing. Article speculated they got sucked up in a thunderstorm and soaked/froze/slammed into the ground. If this was 2000 or 2012 and not 2011 they'd be saying its the beginning of the end of the world. 

I read a sci-fi story once where one species went totally extinct every day. Figured the aliens were clearing the planet.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

lol whats the name of the story sounds kinda interesting. but 3,000 getting sucked up into a storm?


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Lightning. Pffft. 
Sounds like an industrial accident coverup or something.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

That story under-exaggerates. More than 50 species go extinct daily, or so says the Field Museum. (Another awesome Chicago Museum!)

No, I agree with you all about the birds. It could have been the aliens in a UFO!!!  (It is possible though, or at least more possible than lighting.) It's all unrelated.... Such crap. Just like the air force attempting to cover up actual UFO sightings... I was watching a special on the history channel about some sighting with more than 1000 people. At first, they had no explanation. Then, they said they had noting to do with it. Then, they said they did a practice mission with flares. Then, an air force official said that if the lights disappearing coincided with the contour of the mountains, it proved the flare explanation. They were inconsistent and completely ignored the fact that the mountain thing could have been for any light. 

I find it insulting how stupid they think the American public is. Especially when other governments say the exact opposite and blame EVERYTHING on UFOs.

Got truth?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Really hXcChic22? Really? Post ninja-ing?


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

funlad3 said:


> Really hXcChic22? Really? Post ninja-ing?


What?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Never mind... You just jumped my post...


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

funlad3 said:


> Never mind... You just jumped my post...


Oh gotcha... when you pressed submit, my post snuck in ahead of yours?


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

The only way 3,000 birds can die, is by a man with a lot of ammo, and a full-auto shotgun.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Exactly. 

Cam, You = Funny.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

It says they can freeze quick. Warm blooded creatures are cold sensitive. And flying into the ground would off them nicely. How dumb are birds? I don't think fish would play follow the leader into a rock. Not an ingested poison, the articles says cats and birds of prey ate well with no ill effects. Something like carbon monoxide or sarin would work. Local anti-government group doing beta testing?


----------



## burninrubber390 (Oct 25, 2010)

now with the fish it honestly could be a temp. flux. I now where i live the one power plant was putting out so much hot water you could go swimming in the middle of winter. The water was to hot though during the summer and just killed hundreds to thousands. 

The birds though i have no idea


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I saw the Phoenix UFO funlad3 mentioned, the big black triangle, and I saw it in the daytime. I got a very good look at it, and I know exactly what it was ( and presumably still is ). It's really funny, actually, but I can't let you in on it. No, by that I don't mean I ever had anything to do with it. I just know why they're covering it it up, and it's a very good reason which I agree with fully.
The Kecksburg Bell, on the other hand... that's the one to worry about.

As for the birds, well, why would they have all been flying around in such a storm, anyway? I suppose it could have happened, but wouldn't they have had better sense than that? Normally when it rains the birdies all hunker down on the ground. Was there a tornado? Did it suck them all up with disastrous results?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Apparently there is a huge tree where thousands of these things roost. But they didn't mention lightning hitting the tree. Maybe someone get fed up with droppings. But how would you off a tree full of birds? Park a full liquid nitrogen truck under it, open the valve and suffocate them in their sleep?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

TOS, please spare me the time that it would take Google searching and PM me... I'll find out anyways. I also think we may be talking about two different things as well.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

apperently the cause of death in the birds has supposedly been determined as blunt trauma to the head. but now today 500 more birds have shown up dead on a short stretch of highway not far away in louisiana now that just makes things wierder.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

"blunt trauma to the head"? Really? We're not all dumb. What does blunt trauma to the head even mean?


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Well, of course there was blunt trauma to the head... birds are fliers, and they were found on the ground. Falling from great heights can cause trauma to the head. 
Anything chemical-related would be a little harder to pinpoint.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

"Falling from great heights can cause trauma to the head. " Which still leads us back to why they, and now other birds, fell...

*Edit*

Why did I just see an ad for the Venetian in Vegas on the side of the window? Are we worth that much/little?


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

funlad3 said:


> "Falling from great heights can cause trauma to the head. " Which still leads us back to why they, and now other birds, fell...


I know, that's why I said they haven't found any other causes of death, because especially if it's chemically caused, it will be harder to find.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Our government / companies here hate us. Money and our Views on them though...


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

I think this story is creepy to be honest.. I would assume they have already looked or are looking but have they checked for diseases/viruses in the blood of the dead birds or in the organs?


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

TheOldSalt said:


> I saw the Phoenix UFO funlad3 mentioned, the big black triangle, and I saw it in the daytime. I got a very good look at it, and I know exactly what it was ( and presumably still is ). It's really funny, actually, but I can't let you in on it. No, by that I don't mean I ever had anything to do with it. I just know why they're covering it it up, and it's a very good reason which I agree with fully.
> The Kecksburg Bell, on the other hand... that's the one to worry about.
> 
> As for the birds, well, why would they have all been flying around in such a storm, anyway? I suppose it could have happened, but wouldn't they have had better sense than that? Normally when it rains the birdies all hunker down on the ground. Was there a tornado? Did it suck them all up with disastrous results?


I swear i saw the same thing or maybe similar as I am not sure exactly what you are talking about. Anyways one night my family was heading to Santa Inez and we were driving through the pasture field areas, and there was this huge triangle with three white orbs underneath it. we all saw it, we stopped the car to watch, unfortunately this was back in 2002 and we didn't have any video cameras back then. My family not the whole world  But yeah, I looked up the thing I saw by description and matched it exactly to photos and descriptions other people saw of it. So none of us had just imagined it, we all definitely saw it. I have another UFO story that we actually videotaped/photographed if anyone's interested.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

If i remember correctly they said that it deffinitely wasnt a disease in the thing i watched about it.

As for aliens I have three comments to make... well four.
- First I doubt aliens would be killing birds, and fish...

- Second I do believe in aliens.

- Third, I've heard people say things like I dont believe aliens would ever come millions of miles just to wage war on us etc. Well if you think about it, a few hundred years ago crossing the ocean was a big feat, requiring lots of money and supplies etc. Now its done daily and is affordable for most people, who is to say that millions of miles of space is really all that far for a more advanced species.

- Fourth, the concept of an alien invasion seems kinda funny to me, yes it makes for interesting movies, but if a species was sufficiently advanced to the point where they could actualy travel between solar systems do you really think they would have to actualy land and physicaly invade? No I think they would either sit way back far out of our reach and bombard the planet, or simply kill us off with a disease specificaly designed to target humans. So what I'm trying to say is, if aliens really were invading/wanted us dead, we would already be dead. So dont worry about it too much .

A number of years ago out at my cabin myself and a few other people all witnessed a number of bright lights in the sky moving around in precise geometric shapes (90% angles, straight lines, triangles etc) much faster than planes or satelites move at. So who knows, maybee there are aliens kicking around watching us, I doubt their hostile though.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

@Corwin - you know they have planes now that can stop (hover) in midair and also make 90 degree turns? Also ones that can lift straight off the ground and land the same way, similar to a helicoptor but without the top rotors like one? Military FTW. 
They've been around for several years - it's only recently that they've been made common knowledge to most civilians, similar to the Predator drone.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

very well could have been flight tests, though I live in Canada and we arent exactly known for having the most advanced/up to date military equipment


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Corwin said:


> very well could have been flight tests, though I live in Canada and we arent exactly known for having the most advanced/up to date military equipment


haha! that is very true!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I think its silly to worry about UFOs. Here or not aliens fall in to the 'accept the things you cannot change' category. Nothing we do will likely have any effect. Unless they decide to go study some other planet. Like a nature documentary maker whose subject has noticed the camera crew and isn't acting 'natural'.

Kind of like ghosts. Catch one and show 'proof' to the world, but would that have any effect on everyday life? Hunting can make a fun hobby, but not worth a life's work.

Sure the ewoks can trip the walking things, but if you can travel interstellar distances, you can just zap us from space (or throw asteroids).


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

emc7 said:


> I think its silly to worry about UFOs. Here or not aliens fall in to the 'accept the things you cannot change' category. Nothing we do will likely have any effect. Unless they decide to go study some other planet. Like a nature documentary maker whose subject has noticed the camera crew and isn't acting 'natural'.
> 
> Kind of like ghosts. Catch one and show 'proof' to the world, but would that have any effect on everyday life? Hunting can make a fun hobby, but not worth a life's work.
> 
> Sure the ewoks can trip the walking things, but if you can travel interstellar distances, you can just zap us from space (or throw asteroids).


totaly agree with his whole post. like both myself and EMC said if aliens really did feel like taking the planet at some point it would be over before it began. Dont let the movies fool you. That said it isnt worth worrying about.


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

Bbbbuut I love ewoks!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I never said that aliens killed the birds, I only said it was more likely than hail or lightning. But Corwin, I do agree with what you've said.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

ewoks vs. the empire
taliban vs. the USA

The little guy only has a chance if the big techy army gets down on the ground. 
Bomb them from space or let loose the bio weapons. Its only trying to keep the non-combatants alive the keeps extermination from being practical. 

I never understood why the empire didn't "spray for ewoks" before landing on endore.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Someone wrote the fireworks explanation would work iff they were deliberately fired into the roost and blew the birds out of the tree. IMO, not impossible.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I still haven't figured it out... IMO? WIT? (What is that?)


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

IMO, in my opinion
IME in my experience
LFS local fish store
TLA three letter acronym

I hate chat speak, but I like TLAs.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well...now Sweden has experienced the same thing. Birds are dropping like flies all over the globe, it seems.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

really do u have an article on it?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It's on the beeb.
BBC, that is.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Aliens!!! IJK


----------



## fishloverzj (May 3, 2010)

*shudders* at least it isn't raining drumfish or birds.... I love drumfish though. I hope they figure out what's happening to them.


----------



## fishloverzj (May 3, 2010)

funlad3 said:


> I still haven't figured it out... IMO? WIT? (What is that?)


haha... I had to googel all that crap except for LFS.... that was found off of another site..


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I knew LFS. I know:

SPS
LPS
LFS
BRB
LOL
WOW
IMO (Now)...



Back to the birds... It's the end of days. If the complexity level of life continues to rise, maybe 2012 will happen!!! At the hands of aliens! And Cheney! And Obama! AHHH!!!!


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

whatever is happening needs to get figured out because somethings not right. i mean the fish i could see a population bloom causing something like that but just not in such devistating numbers and so quick. you wouldn't think they would all die off right at the same time.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

When I read up on it they were saying with the fish it was likely a rapid change in temperature caused by the weather that did it. They also said it happens really often but that it's getting so much publicity because it happened right around when the birds happened.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

A sign of the end of the world maybe?


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Corwin said:


> When I read up on it they were saying with the fish it was likely a rapid change in temperature caused by the weather that did it. They also said it happens really often but that it's getting so much publicity because it happened right around when the birds happened.


see they didn't say anything about that being the direct cause when i read it but i dont see how it would only kill 1 species. and what i read was it happens ocasionaly but not nearly that ammount of fish die at one time when it does.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Elvis, Aha!


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

funlad3 said:


> Elvis, Aha!


my sentiments exactly :chair:


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Are you mad at me or agreeing with me Dan? Knowing your views from an unmentionable source, you disagree?


----------



## Mbuna Keeper (Dec 24, 2010)

http://www.space.com/scienceastronomy/earth_poles_040407.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Earth's_magnetic_field


----------



## direlime (Jul 17, 2008)

I watched a documenatary on the history channel about the magnetic flop! It was very interesting, but again it is almost impossible for the magnetosphere to crash quickly in one spot and only taget one species? Like if that amount of solar radiation (which is what the magnetosphere protects us from =P), enough to kill 3000 birds and 100000 fish, it should/would likely kill alot more as well. See what i'm getting at. Although it is a very interesting topic on it's own, i'm not sure we can blame it on that. As well, this story has been spreading quickly, because i read this thread, i don't know, a week ago? And alot of people at my school have started to bring it up in conversations. Obviously something is going on, and i really do hope they fiqure it out. Just out of curiosity, is there any possiblity this could be a result of the oilspill over the summer? Cause that was pretty bad. Is it possible for some kind of chemical from said oilspill to be killing the birds/fish, becasue it couldn't be the oil itself or you'de have physical evidence (oil covering EVERYTHING!)
And i agree with emc and corwin, why worry about the UFO. Emc7 said it beautifully.
The story about the birds/fish is spreading really quick, because i read this thread about, idk, a week ago, and alot of people at my school have started to bring it up in conversations. Obviously something is going on, and i really do hope they fiqure it out. Just out of curiosity, is there any possiblity this could be a result of the oilspill over the summer? Cause that was pretty bad. Is it possible for some kind of chemical from said oilspill to be killing the birds/fish, becasue it couldn't be the oil itself or you'de have physical evidence (oil covering EVERYTHING!)


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I don't think the oil had anything to do with it. The explanation given for the fish is sound and I buy it, but the bird mystery is still a mystery as I see it.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

As far as I know the three events are totaly unrelated but because they are so similar people are assuming they are.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

last thing I read said mass die-offs happen about every other day. And that this is just the first time people are noticing. Oil is toxic, but I can't see it waiting so long and then killing so many all at once. I suppose it could make creatures more susceptible to to stress or weather or disease.


----------



## direlime (Jul 17, 2008)

Your right, the oil was just a theory. And i suppose that it is possible that people are just noticing, although wouldn't something like 3000 dead birds alarm someone in general. It kindof surprises me that people are just noticing (if thats the case) because 3000 birds is kindof a big deal isn't it? Especially to have all died in a similar location at a similar time. Just seems kindof fishy to me, but maybe it does just happen all the time day. I guess it's hard to tell. I live in a small city so not much interesting ever happens here =P


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Ok, how about this theory. Someone is testing an anti-electronics electro-magnetic pulse weapon and it cause birds to fly into the ground.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

emc7 said:


> Ok, how about this theory. Someone is testing an anti-electronics electro-magnetic pulse weapon and it cause birds to fly into the ground.


haha


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

there is an article now about 1,000's of dead crabs in england but they say its been happening every year for the last few years. but they are also saying there has been fish die offs in several other countrys recently as well as birds. http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/40949034/ns/technology_and_science-science/ 
IMO everything is happening to suddenly and close together for it to be just normal massive die offs. it also makes me wonder if populations of animals suffer massive die offs like this all the time when will it be the humans turn. i mean we have already seen attempts at it in the past with major diseases but we just keep finding cures and stopping them. what will happen when something presents itself that we cannot stop. idk if anyone has seen "the happening" as stupid as it was. something like that is very possible. not like it happens in the movie where it causes people to kill themselves but just some major disease specifically targeted to drasticly reduce the human population. the animal kingdom experiences population control all the time. if you have ever watched planet earth and know about the cordyceps fungus. there is like a different type of cordyceps fungus for many different species of insects. when one species gets to large the fungus will start attacking them. actually taking over brain functions. the insect will typically climb above the colony and die there and the fungus will sprought from its head so that it can spread to the colony bellow. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XuKjBIBBAL8&feature=related 
i also saw this a long time ago and just watching it gives me the creeps but very interesting! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWB_COSUXMw&feature=related


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

forgot to mention its also very interesting that apperently the cordyceps fungus is very benneficial to humans and i think its the chinese that use it in a lot of products.


----------



## direlime (Jul 17, 2008)

It does seem like it's happening all to suddenly to be coincedence. And i have seen that movie, i think that population control is very possible for the human race. It has happened in the past (the black plague reduced the population drastically in europe). An anti-electronics electro-magnetic pulse weapon sounds interesting. I, for one, am in favour of your theory


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I do think humans cause population explosions that can lead to die offs. Birds don't fly south because they can eat at the dump and roost on top of buildings that vent hot air. Then the people take a week off and shut off the heat. Or the population gets too large, too close and the first aggressive disease to come along finds perfect conditions. Or the nasty stuff we keep under the fume hood gets spilled and the birds on the roof get gassed. 

But there are natural die-offs as part of the cycle, too. When the amazon floods, fish go everywhere and eat drowned bugs and plant debris and when it all dries up some fish are stranded on dry land and the rest get crowded into smaller and smaller water flows where predators gorge themselves and the survivors face increasing competition for food. A South American naturist told aquarists not to feel guilty getting cardinal tetras from the wild because they were mostly taken during these movements of humongous numbers of them of which only a small percentage would naturally live to breed next year.

I did see the Happening.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

its to bad that its not only cardinal tetras that are gotten like that. it would be nice if all the fish that weren't captive bred were actually saved. but then it makes me think nature has a reason for things dying that way. they get used somehow wether its to create nutrients for plant life or whatever and maybe saving them from dying that way can have negative impact. but then again it would probably have far less of a negative affect then taking perfectly healthy ones straight from the wild that wouldn't die otherwise. i really hate all the wild caught stuff when it leads to overfishing and pushing wild populations to the brink of extinction.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Like whales and Sea Turtles!!! (Turtle Turtle!)


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I'm reading a new conspiracy theory on the web. Phosgene we took from Iraq, kept at the Pine Bluff Arsenal (about 70-75 miles by car from Beebe) and either leaked during destruction, transport or storage or test-sprayed so we'd know how to use it in Afghanistan. Top if off with the murder of the Fed found in the landfill to silence him.

Of course, they found the body new year's eve, and he'd been dead for days, so that was pre-birdkill.

Phosgene is used in plastics synthesis, so it could also leak from a plant or even theoretically be produced from lightning hitting dry-cleaning solution.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

funlad3 said:


> Elvis, Aha!


It Could be true ! It really can !


----------

